

Opt out of Google's interest-based advertising - sahaj
http://www.google.com/ads/preferences

======
Celcius
When I noticed I could opt in interests for the advertising I did that
instead. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but if they are going to give me
advertisement at least now maybe I'll find some of them relevant. I appreciate
the gesture that they let people who care more about their own privacy than me
to opt-out, though.

------
jonknee
Great timing, I was just wishing there were a way to ensure that all
advertising be unrelated to things I am interested in.

------
axod
This was posted last week.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=511506>

The sort of person who wants to opt out is probably using adblock anyway.

------
cmscritic
adblock can have its disadvantages as well, however.

